# Here are my registered nigis pedigrees ...What do you think?



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

Ok so I got my AGS papers and membership packets in! WHOO HOOO Im in the "Goat Society" now  Anywho I thought I would share the pedigree of my newbies and see what you guys think. I am new to this registered thing so I dont know if we have good backgrounds so far or not. So if anyone knows about the history of these goats let me know what you think  

Ok starting with the girls Oreo and Checkers:
Dam:Ellis Farms Pinto
Sireragon's Hollow Gideon
Dams Dam:Yaupon Acres Katy
Dams Sire:Yaupon Acres Elmo
Sires Damine Shadows R Butter Cup
Sires Sireine Shadows BH Lionel

Ok then there is B.B. King:
Sire:A2Z Acres Nashville Star
Dam:Sisters Three PT'S IO
Sires Damecan Hollow L Enchantress
Sires Sireride of Texas Puddles
Dams Sire:Kids Corral Pat's Tenor
Dams Dam:Kids Corral SF Twinkle VG


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Here are my registered nigis pedigrees ...What do you th*

Hmm...I'm only familiar with Kids Corral and Pecan Hollow, both of which have excellent show animals with great udders. I looked up Pine Shadows and they seem to do well at shows and have very nice looking animals. I noticed their stock tends to be very long bodied, so that is a good thing.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Here are my registered nigis pedigrees ...What do you th*

I agree with firelight27, but just because we don't know the names doesn't mean they aren't nice animals. :wink:


----------

